# Empire 5 2009 -Dämpferoptionen



## BC-23 (11. August 2009)

Grüße!

Spiele mit den Gedanken in mein Empire eine 180mm Gabel zu bauen und stell mir jetzt die Frage mit welcher Dämpferlänge ich die Geometrie wieder ausgleichen kann, könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Nach meiner Theorie würden sich beim wechsel zu einen Dämpfer mit 216/63 ein Federweg von 163mm und ca. +4cm an höhe ergeben.



Passt das?


----------



## BC-23 (12. August 2009)

Nein! Die Schwinge bleibt an der ISCG-Aufnahme hängen. Mehr als 205mm geht nicht rein.
Bleibt nur die Version mit mehr Hub (200/57)?!

Würde mich trotzdem Interressieren ob der Rahmen für ne 180er Gabel frei gegeben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (12. August 2009)

Hi BC-23

Anfrage in Kanada ist platziert. Antwort folgt also.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (14. August 2009)

Also, Antwort ist eingetroffen:

Da das Empire für maximal 160mm Federweg konzipiert wurde und
eine längere Gabel zusätzliche Belastung für den Steuerrohrbereich
bedeutet, wäre ein allfälliger Rahmenschaden NICHT durch die Garantie
gedeckt.

Betreffend längerer Hub müsstest Du testen, ob die Kettenstreben
nicht das untere Ende des Sattelrohrs berühren. Beim Empire 5
geht es in diesem Bereich wegen des sehr tief gezogenen Oberrohrs 
sehr eng zu und her. Norco empfiehlt deshalb, darauf zu verzichten. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BC-23 (14. August 2009)

Danke!

Das mit der Gabel war ja fast zu erwarten.

Das mit den Dämpfer (57mm Hub) würde vom Platz her passen (zumindest bei ner M).

Ist übrigens nen echt geniales Bike! 
Bin super Glücklich damit!
(Für den Ärger mit Marzocchie könnt Ihr ja nichts!)

Finde s schade das es 2010 noch kleiner (und kürzer) wird. Solltet dann darüber nachdenken ne L anzubieten, damit auch noch Leute um 1,90 damit fahren können.


----------



## BC-23 (23. Juni 2010)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Da das Empire für maximal 160mm Federweg konzipiert wurde und
> eine längere Gabel zusätzliche Belastung für den Steuerrohrbereich
> bedeutet, wäre ein allfälliger Rahmenschaden NICHT durch die Garantie
> gedeckt.


 
Gibt es da eine genauere Angabe zur Einbauhöhe?
Würde gern ne KOWA FR 160 mit ca. 550mm verbauen.
Ist schon höher wie die 55, jedoch auch ne 160mm Gabel!

Geht das i.O.?


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Juni 2010)

Hi BC23

550mm sollte noch im grünen Bereich sein. Die 160mm Version der 55 baut
um die 542mm, also 8mm weniger hoch. Die Kowa hat somit einen um ca. 0.4° flacheren 
Lenkwinkel zur Folge, was die Belastung im Steuerrohrbereich zwar erhöht, 
aber offenbar gemäss den Aussagen aus Kanada noch in Ordnung ist.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BC-23 (24. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Sash_W (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole den alten Thread hier mal vor weil ich vor einem aehnlichem Problem stehe.
Ich habe das Empire 2010 in M und will mir fuer den Sommer nen neuen Daempfer holen
und habe an den Marzocchi Roco Coil TST gedacht. Den finde ich allerdings nur mit
57 mm Hub. Eigentlich wuerde ich mich ueber das daraus resultierende Plus an
Federweg freuen (aber auch nur teilweise) da ich das Rad von DJ bis Freeride fuer 
alles verwende.
Meine 2 Fragen:
1. Hat in der Zwischenzeit schon jmd einen Daempfer mit 57 mm Hub verbaut und 
funktioniert es?
2. Eine Frage zum Daempfer: habe ich das richtig Verstanden, dass ich ueber das
TST und somit ueber die Daempfung quasi den Federweg regulieren kann (der genutzt
 wird)? Also Stufe 1 federt voll ein bis Stufe 5 federt fast nicht mehr?
Das waere natuerlich perfekt um das Rad schnell von fr auf dj umzustellen und 
theoretisch muesste ich so ja auch den evtl. zu grossen Hub ausgleichen koennen.
(Das der Daempfer nicht zu weit einfedert)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Sascha


----------



## BC-23 (6. Februar 2011)

Moin,

die Option mit 57mm Hub fuktioniert.

Zum TST: Das ist ne Druckstufe mit 5 Stellungen. Von offen bis zu. Hat also nicht direkt was mit n Federweg zu tun, eher mit den Kraftaufwand um selbigen zu nutzen.

MfG BC


----------



## Sash_W (6. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Das hilft mir sehr weiter, dann wirds wohl der Roco mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

